# 2 DD sur G3 blanc/bleu



## rebecca (4 Février 2009)

bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un disque dur 80 Go, pensant que je pouvais monter deux DD sur mon G3. 
Sauf que quand je le fait, il ne reconnait pas le nouveau DD. Alors j'ai décidé de ne mettre que le nouveau puisque la solution 1 ne marchait pas...mais là c'est pire, lorsque je rallume l'engin, plus rien ne marche sauf un point d'interrogation qui clignote au centre de l'écran...??? 
ce qui m'amène à deux question:
1- que faire?
2- est-il possible de monter deux disques durs sur ce modèle de G3?

ce qui amène une troisième question:
3- est-il possible comme j'ai lu quelque part ailleurs, de remplacer la nappe par une permettant deux connections de DD? bref....

merci
r


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2009)

Avec le même matos G3 B/B@350 j'ai tenté la même manip.
Résultat absolument identique. J'ai donc remis le disque d'origine à sa place et installé de DD de 80Go à la place du lecteur Zip, dans la baie.
C'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvée, le bus est plus lent mais comme le disque est plus rapide, je crois qu'on y perd pas grand chose.


----------



## ntx (4 Février 2009)

Il faudrait peut être déjà vérifier du côté des cavaliers : sont-ils positionnés correctement (esclave/maître) ?


----------



## rebecca (5 Février 2009)

ok merci pour les réponses.
en fait, je crois que le positionnement est bon. sur le dd seagate, il y a marqué: cavalier off=slave et cavalier on= master... donc j'ai enlevé le cavalier.
ensuite j'ai branché la seule connectique dispo, celle a quatre broche qui se branche à l'extrémité droite et c'est tout.... ne faut-il pas une nappe comme sur le premier? car avec ce simple branchement il n'est pas reconnu


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2009)

Oui, là tu n'as branché que l"alimentation électrique.
Regarde bien, il y a aussi une nappe à la norme "ide" comme sur ces images.


----------



## rebecca (5 Février 2009)

ben oui je me doutais bien, comme sur mon vieux pc quoi! sauf que la 2ème nappe, et ben y'en a pas...une idée?


----------



## ntx (5 Février 2009)

Sur une nappe IDE normalement tu peux brancher 2 disques, un en maître et un en esclave.


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2009)

Bah, on trouve à peu près n'importe où des doubleurs de nappe.
Je crois (sans être totalement sûr) que le contrôleur du bus accepte deux disque. Chez moi, comme chez pas mal de personnes, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mais ça coûte tellement peu que ça vaut le coup d'essayer.


----------



## rebecca (6 Février 2009)

dans mon cas, la nappe est simple et ne permet de brancher qu'un seul disque... c'est peut etre un signe d'ailleurs!! mais ça vaut le coup de tenter, je vais me mettre en quête d'un nappe double.
par contre si ça marche pas, je serais obliger de monter mon nouveau disque dur de 80 go tout seul... et c'est là qu'intervient le deuxieme probleme: lorsque je branche le nouveau dd tout seul, l'ordi démarre sur un point d'interrogation  donc quoi faut-il faire??


----------



## ben206stras (6 Février 2009)

rebecca a dit:


> lorsque je branche le nouveau dd tout seul, l'ordi démarre sur un point d'interrogation donc quoi faut-il faire??


Il faut alors installer l'OS sur le disque, le point d'interrogation sur le fichier signale qu'il ne trouve pas le système d'exploitation.


----------



## Invité (6 Février 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Il faut alors installer l'OS sur le disque, le point d'interrogation sur le fichier signale qu'il ne trouve pas le système d'exploitation.



Fectivement, j'avais pas envisagé qu'on puisse essayer de faire monter un disque sans avoir booté sur le Cd préalablement !


----------



## rebecca (15 Février 2009)

merci pour tout vos conseils précieux...mais ntre temps j'ai réunis tt les éléments propices au bon fonctionnement de la machine.....;
Mais
car il y a toujours un mais...aprés l'achat d'une nappe triple, j'ai tout remis en place et la rien ne marche. Soit il fait deux bruit de démarrage consécutifs mais ne déclenche pas l'écran. soit il ne s'allume carrément plus.
donc je remets le premier disque dur et toujours rien. et si j'essaye le nouveau tout seul, ça marche pas non plus...
bref c'est de pire en pire
que faire? qqun a une idée?
merci
s


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2009)

Peut être déjà un reset pram : "commande-alt-p-r" dès le "boing" jusqu'au prochain "boing" !


----------



## rebecca (16 Février 2009)

oui alors j'aurais bien voulu tenter ça mais là y'à vraiment plus rien qui se passe. il ne s'allume meme plus, et  ce dans aucuns des cas de figures mentionnés juste avant.....


----------



## Invité (16 Février 2009)

Teste déjà un reset de la carte mère :

- débranche le câble d'alim
- enlève la pile (battery)
- débranche le câble d'alim à la carte mère (J23)
- appuie une fois sur le bouton "power" (S5)
- attends au moins 10mn (en priant) avant de tout remettre en place.

Dis nous ce qui se passe !


----------



## rebecca (17 Février 2009)

bon j'ai suivi t instructions et rien ne marche. pas un signe d'une quelconque activité.
il faut savoir qu'on avait précédemment démonté le zip et le lecteur cd-rom car on avait lu qq part que l'on pouvait monter le deuxième disque à l'emplacemnt du zip...
bref tt est bien remonté et à sa place mais rien ne marche. il ne fait meme plus le double démarrage....


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2009)

Les trucs cons, t'es sûr de ta prise, de ton câble d'alim ?
Y'a des leds allumés sur la carte mère ?


----------



## rebecca (18 Février 2009)

j'ai vérifié, pris le cable d'alim d'un autre ordi, et rien n'y fait. il ne donne aucun signe de vie du tout. et aucune led allumée. est ce que j'aurais pu griller qqch en faisant une mauvaise manip? je sais que j'ai rebranché le cable d'alim sur l'ordi alors qu'il était branché au secteur, et je me suis dit que c'était pas bon qd je m'en suis rendu compte, mais bon...


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2009)

Là, il faut passer par la case "Service Manual" pour faire des tests plus poussés, je pense.
Particulièrement l'alim et la carte mère.


----------



## rebecca (18 Février 2009)

euh... c'est à dire???


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2009)

Regarde tes messages privés.


----------

